# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κυκλωμα σειρηνας - Αποριες

## Mixalis xania

Καλησπερα. Βρηκα αυτο το κυκλωμα σειρηνας στο ιντερνετ. Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?
Λειτουργει? Κατι με πιο γνωστα υλικα. Εχει ενα παραξενο τρανζιστορ μεσα. 
Δειτε το σχεδιο ειναι στο pdf. Αν το φτιαξω θα βαλω ηχειο η κορνα στην εξοδο?

Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## vagj

http://www.jacoblysgaard.com/2009/08...plete-rubdown/
εγω εχω φτιαξει αυτην δε ξερω αν σου κανει ειναι με δυο 555 και ενα Op amp

----------


## Mixalis xania

Ωραιο κυκλωμα... Που συνδεει ομως την εξοδο? Εχει ενισχυση ? Η μονο πανω σε ενισχυτη μπαινει?
Αν εχει ενισχυση πρεπει να μπει κατι σαν κορνα?

----------


## vagj

εχει ενα jack για εξοδο συνδεεται σε ενισχυτη

----------


## Mixalis xania

Ναι στο σχηματικο που φαινεται η εξοδος?

----------


## vagj

τερμα δεξια ειναι

----------

